# A question about sound side (hatteras island)



## Lakland5er (Mar 2, 2011)

I bought a Trident 13 a couple of days ago. I wasn't even really considering bringing it with me when I come down in a few days because I'm still new to the whole kayak fishing thing and I figured I should just play it safe since I will be flying solo this trip for the most part. After taking it out a couple of times around a local lake I am now reconsidering leaving it at home. 

If I decide to bring it is there anywhere that a noob like me can launch, stay pretty safe, and possibly get on some fish?


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

take the last turn off on the soundside before Buxton and fish the islands and the Canadian Hole. Lots of good areas just stay away from the inlets.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Congratulations on your new boat!

Being a newbie myself I can completely reccomend that you contact JAM who works at the bait and tackle store at Teaches Marina in Hatteras.

http://www.teachslair.com/

He is a great guide that will be able to show you some of the ins and outs of working the sound side. They will also let you launch from their marina for free!

Give him a call you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Lakland5er (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm still undecided. I'm a little sketched about having to leave it on top of my jeep for a week. What do most people do? 

I've read a few of JAM's blog entries. I was thinking about giving him a shout either this time, or for some other time maybe. I'd like to go with someone in the know so I can learn a thing or two.

Thanks, ed. If I bring it along I will definitely check those out!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Thanks for the Kind words..*

Lakland5er

No worries about Kayak on Jeep all week, just coat it down with some 303 which is a protectant you can get at the local autoparts store. My older Tarpon was on my Jeep for over 8 years, no sun damage. 

The Buxton Holes have been unproductive for the past 2 years and the area is very shallow. Avon is the same way. Rodanthe is a very Fishy spot because of its proxcimity to the Oregon Inlet. Hatteras always has something to target. Thats why I moved my operation to Hatteras, more species closer to the Inlet. 

Gonna check out the SheepsHead Fishing this Wed. see if they have showed yet, before all the guys with the Slings get home from College.. Got a few real nice ones last year including an 8.2 pounder, looking for a double digit this year. 

Lots of Flounder around Keeper sized and there are Big Blues to be had as well. Rumers of Specks showin up as well, have not seen yet with my own eyes but good source.

One word of Advise stay clear of HI on an Outgoing Tide.. You can not out paddle a 8 knot current.. Give me a shout.. Booked on a Full dayer on Sat, but have lots of time frames available. Have Fun Be SAfe...

JAM


----------

